# Few more re-paints



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

As far as catching fish, I think these will do the trick. However, I'm still having some issues with this airbrush....I think the tip is cracked and causing all the overspray because I've adjusted the pressure and paint thickness in just about every way. I'm ordering some more tips and and possibly another airbrush soon! We will see if its just me or my old equipment....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

They look good to me. When I get an airbrush, I will probably need to burn my first few attempts. I am not very artistic.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

It seems the more I keep using this Passche, the worse it gets as far as the spatter is concerned....tips have not come in yet and I can't wait to get my new Iwata. Here are a few more re-paints nonetheless...the detail isn't great, but I think they will do the job.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

They look great to me. When have you ever seen a baitfish with absolutely perfect markings? I have just as much luck after a bait gets a little chewed up, or has a few battle scars. Perfection should only matter if you are selling them for big bucks, or for a sense of personal pride. For fish, it just has to look worth eating.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

They all look like fish catchers to me


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll tell you what, if you can do that with an airbrush that is giving you trouble, you'll advance FAST when your Iwata gets here. Those are some nice patterns.

The Iwata will help you take care of the splatter issues and give you a lot more control of where your paint goes and does not go.


----------

